# Red/pus like bump by visor quills



## felix-the-hedgie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey I was looking felix over and found a pus like bump on his head and it's worried me... I already got him a vet appt but was wondering if it was just a infected ingrown quill... And if so would he still need to be seen or could I doctor him myself? He's also still loosing quills a good bit.. His last visit to the vet he had a ringworm and I got him treated but thats been like 2 months ago... But I dont know if thats the problem because if it was mites or ring worm wouldn't my other hedgie catch it and show signs as well? I hope to get some answers please and thank you...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely looks like an ingrown/infected quill to me. Down at the bottom...there's something that looks like it might be the problem quill. Personally, I'd take him in for that one - the bump looks big enough that I'd want the vet to look at it & see if it needs to be lanced or something, and get antibiotics for it. I'm not sure on the ringworm thing though...if you decide to take him in for the infected quill, definitely something to ask the vet.


----------

